# Boswellia for arthritis?



## chestnut cob (15 June 2011)

Has anyone used Boswellia Serrata to help alleviate their horse's arthritic symptoms?

I've just been doing a bit of googling and came across a website claiming that "research suggests" Boswellia can be more effective than bute at relieving pain and as an anti-inflammatory  http://www.health4youonline.com/health_supplements_solgar_s-e4114.htm

I'd be really interested to hear anyone stories, good or bad, as that website makes some pretty bold claims!  Would also be interested to see anything that has actually been proven, with any data to back it up...

Thanks


----------



## Mystified (16 June 2011)

Hi - I have just recently bought some from Pegasus Health as I have a retired chestnut mare who has bone spavins and arthritis in her rear hinds and an arab who is recovering from a sacroilliac injury.

I have in the past had the mare on Danilone to keep her comfortable but give her a break occasionally as I am worried about the side effects.  I have previously been giving them no bute but saw the write ups on Boswellia and thought I would give it a go.

Been using it for a month now and I believe it has helped the arab but I think it is too early to tell with the mare yet as she is very stiff.

Not sure that this is much help but will keep you posted.


----------



## Mitchyden (16 June 2011)

I bought some for my mare as she has a bone spavin and I'd heard good reports about it. Unfortunately she will not touch the stuff and won't even go near her bucket if she gets so much as a sniff of it!


----------



## EnduroRider (16 June 2011)

I am fairly certain that this is the active ingredient in Vetrofen


----------



## Mynstrel (16 June 2011)

We've been using it on our 16yo mare since just before christmas & really rate it.  When we got her last August she was very pottery when she first came out & although she loosened off you could still see something not quite right.  Some of the was down to her feet but she still wasn't 100% when we got the feet sorted & while we were looking at various supplements that might help we came across boswellia (on here I think).  We got some to try & after a bit of experimenting with amounts we saw a massive improvement.

She has a scoop morning & night & there's no sign of any pottering now. She's on about 8g a day so not a high dose for her size (15.2 hh ID), just check the weight your scoop holds then you know how much you're giving.  I think they supply it with a 10g scoop but we use a smaller one so we can split it morning & night, & keep her on as low a dose as possible so if se does do too much (haring round the field, not working) we know we can give her a bit more & ease any aches & pains.

It's one of the ingredients in global herbs ButeX, but using boswellia directly is a lot more cost effective & we've had no problems in getting her to eat feeds with it in.


----------



## chestnut cob (17 June 2011)

EnduroRider said:



			I am fairly certain that this is the active ingredient in Vetrofen
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that's interesting ER, thanks!  I'll do a bit of investigating! 

ETA - The Vetrofen website says it is a combination of Scutellaria baicalensis (skullcap) and Acacia catechu, which is some sort of tree.  Can't find any reference to Boswellia.


----------



## chestnut cob (17 June 2011)

Thanks everyone, I might give it a go.  Another supplement to add to my apparently ever-increasing list...LOL!

Where do you buy it from?  The only equine place I could find is Natural Horse Supplies and it seems v expensive.


----------



## maggiesmum (17 June 2011)

It is pretty expensive stuff although very effective (worked for me anyway), its also one of the main ingredients in Global Herbs Bute X


----------



## chestnut cob (17 June 2011)

maggiesmum said:



			It is pretty expensive stuff although very effective (worked for me anyway), its also one of the main ingredients in Global Herbs Bute X
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, thanks MM   I've seen it on the list for a few things, seems to be in some of the lami supplements too (NAF Laminaze, IIRC).  I might give it a go, anything's worth a try.


----------



## fatpiggy (17 June 2011)

Boswellia is more commonly known as frankinsense - hence the strong smell (think Catholic Mass!!!) .  I have used Global Herbs Bute X (now called Alphabute) and it really does do what it says on the tin. The other main active ingredient is ginger (more smell!) which is medically proven to be very helpful in arthritis because it increases blood flow.


----------



## SCG (17 June 2011)

Yes very interesting.  Mynstrel, where do you buy yours from?


----------



## Mynstrel (17 June 2011)

Pegasus health, same as one of the other posters, that was the best deal we could find.


----------



## EllyP (15 September 2011)

EnduroRider said:



			I am fairly certain that this is the active ingredient in Vetrofen
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this blog post about Boswellia Serrata and Vetrofen which might be useful - http://www.pegasushealth.com/blog/2...-questions-on-vetrofen-and-boswellia-serrata/


----------

